# Problem with the Recover Edges plugin in LR4.4



## Bryan Conner (Apr 29, 2013)

I posted this info on the Photoshop site to report possible bugs etc.  Maybe someone here has experience etc with this problem.  When I run the Recover Edges plugin from LR4.4, the plugin gives a message "an internal error has occurred:?.0: attempt to compare nil with number".  The plugin does create a new dng file with the recovered edges and does indeed add it to the library.  But, the plugin hangs and will not close automatically.  I must click on the x in the progress bar to close the plugin.  The progress bar shows that no progress has been made at all.  The plugin functions perfectly in LR5 Beta.  So, no problem when I find myself in the situation that dictates that I absolutely must have the extra 6 pixels on my images....

Does this problem exist with anyone else, or is it only in my little world? :crazy:   Just curious.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 29, 2013)

Do you get the same with a clean test catalog Bryan?


----------



## Bryan Conner (Apr 30, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Do you get the same with a clean test catalog Bryan?



I created a new catalog, and it works perfectly.  What does this mean in regards to my existing catalog?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 30, 2013)

Hmmmmm, ok, great.  I'm not 100% sure what that means for your catalog as it's a rather non-descript error!  Do you use any other plug-ins?  What about Publish Services?


----------



## Bryan Conner (May 1, 2013)

I use the Flickr plugin in publish services.    I do occasionally use a few plug-ins.  Is there something I should check concerning plug-ins?  I am only curious about this.  At this late of a date in the product cycle and the fact that I almost never use the Recover Edges plug-in (only when I am playing) does not make it necessary for me to investigate or solve.  But, if the information would be helpful to others in any way, I do not mind.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 1, 2013)

I was wondering about trying an Export as Catalog to see if you get the same error, but that wouldn't transfer your Flickr collections. If you're happy and it's a rarity, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Bryan Conner (May 1, 2013)

No, it is not a worry at all.  It is only a curiosity.  Maybe if someone else reports the same behavior, and they just have to have the extra pixels...then we can pursue the matter.


----------

